# Lifted JK on 35's plow setup



## sierradmax (Jul 26, 2018)

I thought I'd share my setup in case anyone with a lifted JK/JKU is questioning if a plow will work. Anything taller, you're exceeding the pin heights to attach the plow.

18' JK 2-door sport with 5 speed auto.
Rancho 2" progressive sport lift (I'm using 4-door coils, which I think have a higher spring rate)
35x10.5x17 Kenda Klever R/T's measuring right at 33.75"
Geared 4.56 with front and rear truetracs.
Front D30 is sleeved and gusseted for axle strength.

Snowex LT 7200
Fisher 40730 & 40731 "drop bracket extensions"


----------



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

Good looking setup, you just doing a small number of driveways (or just your own)? Have you had a chance to use it yet? I miss the maneuverability of my old Tacoma, I bet that JK can get into the tightest of spots with ease Thumbs Up


----------



## sierradmax (Jul 26, 2018)

I clear 3 driveways and all are family owned within a 5 mile radius. One is a drive that no one will quote. Steep uphill and short with a garage at the top. Nowhere to push the snow up. I can actually back up and turn 90' on grass, drop the blade and push snow down. I plowed a 12" storm in Dec. 19' and the recent 14" storm a couple weeks ago. Anything over 12", I try to make two passes depending on how heavy.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

How are the tires on wear and on packed snow/ice?


----------



## sierradmax (Jul 26, 2018)

I can't recommend these tires enough. They wear very well. These are D rated whereas many 35's are E rated so I suspect they'll wear a bit faster on heavier vehicles but are prefect for a Jeep. They hook up very good in packed snow. As stated earlier, I often back up an uphill drive to push snow down. Heavy, packed snow is not an issue. These tires are also studable.


----------



## KReeves (Jan 6, 2022)

sierradmax said:


> I thought I'd share my setup in case anyone with a lifted JK/JKU is questioning if a plow will work. Anything taller, you're exceeding the pin heights to attach the plow.
> 
> 18' JK 2-door sport with 5 speed auto.
> Rancho 2" progressive sport lift (I'm using 4-door coils, which I think have a higher spring rate)
> ...


Nice Rig!


----------

